
Only Mustang, Focus to survive Ford car cuts - krambs
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/ford/2018/04/25/ford-cutting-car-lineup-earnings/34244867/
======
rmason
Thought it was just boomers buying trucks and SUV's. Have millennial's given
up on cars?

~~~
airstrike
Who needs a car when you can take an Uber?

